# 23rs Upper Bunk Widening...



## ts_hunter (Jun 18, 2008)

I like the extra room on our 23RS but I was wondering why they put the 28" bunk in and not the 34" upper bunk like in the 21RS. I think I may do some measuring and see if I can extend the bunk and put a 34" mattress on there. If any one has ever done this and has any input...let me know.


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

ts_hunter said:


> I like the extra room on our 23RS but I was wondering why they put the 28" bunk in and not the 34" upper bunk like in the 21RS. I think I may do some measuring and see if I can extend the bunk and put a 34" mattress on there. If any one has ever done this and has any input...let me know.


I would be very interested to hear what you find out. My guess is it has something to do with the queen bed underneath, and head clearance getting in and out.


----------



## jim00592 (Feb 19, 2006)

I did mine. it has a mettel fram so made a wooden fram to add to it . came out very nice.


----------



## ts_hunter (Jun 18, 2008)

jim00592 said:


> I did mine. it has a mettel fram so made a wooden fram to add to it . came out very nice.


Did you just screw the extension right in to the wall on the street side and the wardrobe wall on the curb side? Do you need to find studs? Also, did you get a new mattress from Keystone, or use something else?


----------



## jim00592 (Feb 19, 2006)

i just scewed the box to the fram of the bunk. and moved the face plate to outside. had a new matt made. have photos cant get them on


----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

jim00592 said:


> i just scewed the box to the fram of the bunk. and moved the face plate to outside. had a new matt made. have photos cant get them on


If you figure out how to post pics or if any one else has done this mod, would LOVE to see it!

Erin


----------



## ts_hunter (Jun 18, 2008)

Hey all..... I got the bunk extension project done! I have actually had the new support and bunk surface done for about a month, just didn't get around to putting it in. if someone can explain how to put pictures in a post, I will put up some pics. I have them hosted on Flickr.

Thanks.


----------



## ts_hunter (Jun 18, 2008)

sorry.... this was a failed attempt at posting pictures.....I need help.









Update... I now have the pics in the Outbackers.com gallery, if that makes it easier to link them to a post or have them display in a post.


----------



## ts_hunter (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks!









The first picture is of the extra wood frame that I bolted on to the existing aluminum frame. I then screwed the cherry trim board on to the piece I added. After that I just cut a new piece of 1/4" plywood for the bunk and done!!! I will be adding some egg crate foam for a mattress.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Nicely done!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Cool!! Good idea !


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Looks awesome.....nice work

Thor


----------

